# What is



## cda (Nov 10, 2013)

Taking a class, do not need the feed back for class

What is a "fire hazard"

In the 2009 IFC it is used 39 times, but no definition on the IFC

Can you provide a definition


----------



## mark handler (Nov 10, 2013)

A fire hazard is situation where there is greater than normal risk of harm to property or people due to fire. It can be defined as a hazardous area where fire will start or where smokes or gasses can be generated, or where an explosion can occur endangering the lives of people.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 10, 2013)

This is what Rand Paul would say....... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_hazard


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> A fire hazard is situation where there is greater than normal risk of harm to property or people due to fire. It can be defined as a hazardous area where fire will start or where smokes or gasses can be generated, or where an explosion can occur endangering the lives of people.


So is two trash bags full of trash against your neighbors house a fire hazard?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes any combustibles"piled up" anywhere can be a hazard


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Yes any combustibles"piled up" anywhere can be a hazard


And a judge would accept that if a citation were written to the home owner


----------



## mark handler (Nov 10, 2013)

If the person writing the cite, and the judge, were competent and qualified


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2013)

Judge,

We issued a citation for two bags of trash against his house

Judge " will I have three, guess you better come by my house"

"Oh by the way do you have any fire data showing two bags of trash is a problem?"


----------



## mark handler (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe you should use the state property maintenance code and not the fire code


----------



## Mark K (Nov 10, 2013)

Given the strong preference that the courts have for deferring to the determinations of enforcement personnel I would not worry about judges supporting the validity of the citation.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 10, 2013)

> What is a "fire hazard"


From the only true Fire Code:



_*3.3.121 Fire Hazard.*__ Any situation, process, material, or condition that, on the basis of applicable data, can cause a fire or explosion or that can provide a ready fuel supply to augment the spread or intensity of a fire or explosion, all of which pose a threat to life or property. _



The basis for the Judge to disprove is: 

"_or that can provide a ready fuel supply to augment the spread or intensity of a fire" _


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2013)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> From the only true Fire Code:
> 
> _*3.3.121 Fire Hazard.*__ Any situation, process, material, or condition that, on the basis of applicable data, can cause a fire or explosion or that can provide a ready fuel supply to augment the spread or intensity of a fire or explosion, all of which pose a threat to life or property. _
> 
> ...


You Hwy 101 people

Do you have data two trash bags would "augment the spread or intensity of a fire"


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, IF you talk to ATF and obtain data, i am sure that trash ignited has causes several fires with fire fatalities involved...


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 11, 2013)

> Do you have data two trash bags would "augment the spread or intensity of a fire"


There is plenty of NFIRS report data available or check with USFA or NFPA on leaf/grass fires spreading to garages, houses and additional piles and collection bins including bags stored in proximity of structures and vehicles. Personally, I would conduct a controled model test and film it by igniting leaves in a pile having a fan simulate a light wind/breeze and allow the faned embers to collect and ignite the paper leaf bags


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2013)

So I guess a 5 gal can of gas in the back of my pick up is a fire hazard!


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 11, 2013)

Can be...... depends on how you use it.....


----------

